# 1938 Schwinn Model C Tank Question



## dave laidacker (May 30, 2019)

I believe I am missing two clips that are to be incorporated to the underside of the tank and the straight bar below the tank? I assume clips are needed to keep the tank from wanting to rotate.

Please let me know if I am correct or full of crap. If I am correct does anyone have a photo of what the clips look like or do you know where they could be found.

I appreciate any help or thoughts you may have.

Thanks again
Dave Laidacker


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 30, 2019)

I'm not a C model expert or even close. None of mine have the clamps you are speaking of. Two of my earlier ones without the horns have a third hanging clamp like the top ones made in the center of the bottom of the tank. The later ones with horns have nothing on the bottom.


----------



## 1817cent (May 30, 2019)

My 37 C model has no clamps on the bottom, just the 2 on the top.  The tank can rotate a bit, especially after riding.


----------



## REC (May 30, 2019)

There are two here, neither has anything under the tank
37:



39:




REC


----------



## John G04 (May 30, 2019)

I wish I had the problem of having to keep my prewar tanks in place...


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

John G04 said:


> I wish I had the problem of having to keep my prewar tanks in place...



Ha Ha Ha 
I'm with you man. Just one to worry about would fine. Barry


----------



## dave laidacker (May 30, 2019)

I would like to thank everyone for the information. Certainly, it seems they were not used according to you folks and others.

I feel very fortunate to be able to own this bike. I also attached a photo of my most recent purchase that was able to purchase.

Thank you very much.
Dave Laidacker


----------



## buickmike (May 31, 2019)

I'm thinking loose is better . Then when bike falls over the tank would not absorb the impact.


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 1, 2019)

Great to see that bike again !
I originally found that bike for 500 bucks on Craigslist Seattle. The guy I bought it from was clearing out his brother’s barn in Port Orchard, when he discovered a secret disguised room with no doors. His brother had two bikes in there, which he suspected his brother was hiding from his wife !!  Haha. There was a high end Italian road bike and this Cadillac C Model.
This was the only photo I could dig up. When I got it, it had these great petrified red grips.  Loved that bike !!  Glad you’re enjoying it now Dave . .
Pete


----------



## dave laidacker (Jun 3, 2019)

Pete

Thanks for the photo. That is cool to get some history. That bike made a long journey to get to my house.

Thanks again
Dave


----------

